# Better Nursing Homes



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2012)

Some insight as to what would make nursing homes better for the health of the elderly including foot massage, tai chi, vitamins, etc...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1341/better-nursing-homes/#more-1341


----------

